# Is Richard Moon still making frames?



## roox (May 14, 2008)

Have been trying to get ahold of him. Have always wanted a Moon frame and this is the year for it (or so i thought). Phone is disconnected, and 2 emails have gone unanswered.

Any news on the status of Moon Cycles?

cheers


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

funny, i was just looking at his website the other day. last i heard, and this was a couple years ago maybe, is that he was so back logged on orders that he wasn't taking any new ones. now this could be total rumor and heresy and probably is, so take it for what it's worth.


----------

